# M'sian black & gold huntsman vs daredevil yellow crazy ant



## orionmystery (Jan 5, 2012)

Bumped into this big, beautiful huntsman at night. My second time seeing one in two years! 

A Malaysian black and gold huntsman (family Segestriidae,Tube-dwelling spiders), and a daredevil yellow crazy ant 




Portrait of this beautiful spider. She's really tame - best model of the night!




merged from 3x2 (6) images, a trick i learned from Brian (Lord V) . Think i needed 3x3 but that would be really challenging! BTW, you see two ants here but they were the same ant!




The yellow crazy ant just didn't know when to stop 




still there


----------



## Nervine (Jan 5, 2012)

Great shots. Such a beautiful spider.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 5, 2012)

wow! that Huntsman looks like he built for some heavy duty takedowns! beautiful!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 5, 2012)

Every time I see macro shots this good one word comes out of my mouth and that is WOW!

Jerry


----------



## Forkie (Jan 5, 2012)

That is one fat motherf****r!  It's more like a rat in a costume!  Stunning images.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 5, 2012)

Nervine said:


> Great shots. Such a beautiful spider.


 


cgipson1 said:


> wow! that Huntsman looks like he built for some heavy duty takedowns! beautiful!


 


jriepe said:


> Every time I see macro shots this good one word comes out of my mouth and that is WOW!
> 
> Jerry


 


Forkie said:


> That is one fat motherf****r!  It's more like a rat in a costume!  Stunning images.




Thanks for looking and commenting, Nervine, Charlie, Jerry, Forkie!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful series!  Well done!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 6, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Beautiful series!  Well done!



Thank you, Buckster!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! these are great!  The second photo is stunning!  Don't know if I would have stayed around had I bumped into him/her!  :thumbup:


----------



## baturn (Jan 6, 2012)

This almost looks like some kind of symbiotic relationship where one critter cleans/grooms the other.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 7, 2012)

baturn said:


> This almost looks like some kind of symbiotic relationship where one critter cleans/grooms the other.


 


PhotoTish said:


> Wow! these are great!  The second photo is stunning!  Don't know if I would have stayed around had I bumped into him/her!  :thumbup:



Thanks for looking and commenting, baturn, PhotoTish.


----------

